# Quetiapine Experience



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

Quetiapine made me psychotic! And I'm now coming off them with the say so of my doctor. It made my dissaosciation 100x worse, I was never this bad before I started taking them. I feel like I'm really not here and that I'm not taking part in anything and it's soo severe I'm so emotionally numb even more so than before ! I feel like I'm in a movie !! Has anybody else had this experience with quetiapine?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I took my first one in the day time and I literally felt fucked! It was the worst n so I don't take them any more. Are you being serious that it actually made you psychotic?


----------



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah it made me psychotic, not at 1st but after a week or so of taking it, I took my last one last on Tuesday night and I am never touching them again. I've been on it 6weeks and it's been the worst 6 weeks of my life!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Paniclissx said:


> Yeah it made me psychotic, not at 1st but after a week or so of taking it, I took my last one last on Tuesday night and I am never touching them again. I've been on it 6weeks and it's been the worst 6 weeks of my life!


Holy shit hey? Does that mean you have psychosis now or did you just present some psychotic symptoms and now its gone??


----------



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

It made me have psychotic symptoms and I'm coming off them now. I don't remember any of what happened I just remember briefly coming out of it. Apparently I got dressed and drove my car and said I was going to work (i haven't had a job for 6 months) and I got lost when I was driving and my mum had to ring the police. I don't remember any of it I just remember my grandad coming to get me out of the car. I've never felt so dazed and out of it. It is so scary and I never want to touch them again. When I took my 1st dose my mum had to ring an ambulance because she couldn't wake me. I should of known from then to stop taking them


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess people with DP shouldn't be given anti-psychotics hey? Haha. Did you ever deal with psychotic symptoms before this? Did the doctors hint at schizophrenia? I'm just a bit worried because I was prescribed quetipine as well but I'm not taking them.


----------



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

Never ever experienced psychosis or anything just anxiety and dissasociation but apparently quetiapine relieves symptoms of dissasociation by treating the anxiety but you're right people with DP should definatly NOT be prescribed anti-psychotics! And I've read sooo many bad reveiws of this drug so I'm glad I'm coming off them!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Paniclissx said:


> Never ever experienced psychosis or anything just anxiety and dissasociation but apparently quetiapine relieves symptoms of dissasociation by treating the anxiety but you're right people with DP should definatly NOT be prescribed anti-psychotics! And I've read sooo many bad reveiws of this drug so I'm glad I'm coming off them!


Well the good thing is that it sounds like the drug presented the psychotic symptoms and your not just naturally developing something like schiz


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i took that for years for sleep and sometimes anxiety, never had any psychosis from it. finally stopped using it just recently because it made me hungry and i was gaining weight.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Paniclissx said:


> Quetiapine made me psychotic! And I'm now coming off them with the say so of my doctor. It made my dissaosciation 100x worse, I was never this bad before I started taking them. I feel like I'm really not here and that I'm not taking part in anything and it's soo severe I'm so emotionally numb even more so than before ! I feel like I'm in a movie !! Has anybody else had this experience with quetiapine?


While it is unusual to cause psychosis, the very nature of antipsychotics (neuroleptics) is to tranquilize - which is both sedative and dissociating. There are a few members that report benefits but generally these are not meds for DP/DR.

What was the diagnosis that your doctor gave to give this med?

Usually these meds are for schizophrenia but also some use in bipolar disorders


























Note an old add for Thorazine


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Peanuts have been known to kill a small percentage of people who eat them.


----------



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

They gave it to me in a small dose for anxiety :/ worst thing ever made my dissasociation sooo much worse and I'm still suffering now


----------



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> Peanuts have been known to kill a small percentage of people who eat them.


Are you saying its going to kill me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

good old seroquel, i recently came off it after being on it for 16 months or so, was good, reduced anxiety nicely and made me have a solid sleep schedule, but everything comes at a price.. shitty cognition and a colon that is practically dead.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Paniclissx said:


> They gave it to me in a small dose for anxiety :/ worst thing ever made my dissasociation sooo much worse and I'm still suffering now


Good you only used a small dose! In the end you have to work with doctors and try things. But after this experience, the should be reasonable about negative reactions and not tell you to persist ('give it time). Hopefully you will find something that helps instead of causing more problems.

Since this gave you such problems (magnifying your symptoms), perhaps a med that does the opposite of antipsychotics would be worth a try

Wow, I can't believe these old commercials for Thorazine


----------

